# Can anyone identify this fish?



## Kattato Garu (Aug 7, 2019)

Not mine, but a friend's, looks like a cichlid but not one I recognise. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

A Severum, _Heros_ species, probably the common _efasciatus_.


----------

